# Who does HP?



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

I've never done it before, but would like to give it a try. Question I've got is whether or not milk soaps can stand the added heat?


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

I've done HP with milk soaps. They turn a dark tan and have an ammonia like odor for a couple of weeks. After they have cured for a while the odor goes away. The one's I did were Oatmeal Honey and Goat's milk. I didn't add any additional scent. As an experiment I poured half my recipe in my mold and didn't let it gel. I then dumped the other half in the crockpot and HP'd it. The CP part was a creamy ivory and very pretty, but very light honey oatmeal scent. The HP part was less attractive, but after a couple of weeks the ammonia smell went away and it had a very sweet, almost nutty rich scent, and it was much more intense than the CP. 
the lighting isn't very good in this photo, but you can see the difference in the apearance of the two processes of the same recipe.


----------



## Step (Aug 4, 2005)

Nice looking soaps Hollow. 

I HP all my soap but I don't make soaps with any animal products, so they come out a creamy white.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Tracey,
CPHP 100% milk soaps pictorial. 100% OO

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/cphpmilksoap.html

I prefer using discounted liquid over HP.

boy-o Step, you really dislike using animal by-product, don't you? I understand it may be a health-related issue. Too bad, you're missing out on some quite wonderful and luxurious products such as milks, honey, tallow, lard ... Before I made milk soaps, and was transitioning back to using lard & tallow instead of palm oil, my AO (animal oil) soaps were always whiter than the soaps using palm oil (and milder too!) 

If you've not used AO, you might want to give it a try, (if religion/beliefs allow), especially if you can find organically, grass fed beef or pastured pork in your area.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Well, if I'm going to be stuck with the amonia scent, then HP is out.

Cyndi, the solids/fat in sheep milk have me using more liquid rather than less...and more lye as well (3%) Guess maybe I'll have to play with DMCP, eh? (don't you just love soaper lingo?)

Oh, man...lard is soooo creamy white! I've got some sheep tallow that needs attention but with City Boy home, who knows when/if it'll get done. He'll probably think I've started cooking or something. What a shock and disappointment that would be for him (then again, with my cooking, he may be happy it's only soap?)


----------



## Lolly-Dolly (Nov 30, 2002)

what is "hp"?? sometimes I get lost in the alphabet soup


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

AO Animal Oil
CM coconut milk
CP Cold Process
CPHP Crock Pot Hot Process
CPOP Cold Process / Oven Process (same as "in the mold process")
CSDBHP Closed System Double Boiler Hot Process (one pot inside another, lids on both pots)

CSHP Closed System Hot Process (pressure cooker)

DBHP Double Boiler Hot Process

DH Direct Heat

DHHP Direct Heat Hot Process

DOS Dreaded Orange Spots (caused by oils in soap going rancid)

DWCP Discounted Water Cold Process

EO Essential Oils

FLO Flavoring Oil (easily confused with "FO" so use carefully & be specific)

FO Fragrance Oil

GM Goat Milk

HP Hot Process (soap made like CP and then further "cooked")

HSD Happy Soap Dance (expression of "joy" for a successful soap batch)

INMHP In the Mold Hot Process

KOH Potassium Hydroxide ("lye" for liquid soap recipes)

M&P Melt & Pour

MWHP Microwave Hot Process

MWM Milky Way Mold

MSDS Material Safety Data Sheet (refers to "Hazmat" precautions/safety) 
NaOH Sodium Hydroxide (a.k.a. Caustic Soda or Lye --used in "bar" type soap)

OHP Oven Hot Process

OM Oatmeal

OM&H Oatmeal & Honey

PVC A plastic or rubberized drain pipe (usually round) that can be used to mold soap (not to be confused with plastic/vinyl like material)

RDBHP Regular Double Boiler Hot Process

REGS Regulations (the laws governing ingredients, manufacturing and labeling of soap & cosmetic products)

RT Room Temperature

SB Stick Blender

SS Stainless Steel


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

LOL...(laughing out loud)...I think that needs to be a sticky!


----------

